# Are you enjoying "Movies on Demand"?



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Now that many folks have had a chance to get comfortable with their 622's I have a simple question. Is anyone using the "Movies on Demand" feature (pre-downloaded movies)? Please respond to the poll.


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

As long as Dish doesn't offer 16x9 SD movies, I avoid all PPV including VOD.


----------



## DVDDAD (Dec 21, 2002)

olgeezer said:


> As long as Dish doesn't offer 16x9 SD movies, I avoid all PPV including VOD.


What he said, but I think he meant HD movies. Why would I pay extra for pre loaded SD 4x3 movies, when DVD's look better? I also don't use Dish PPV for the same reason.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

I voted no and never will. There is an exception. If they go HD with it then I may try it. Netflix is much less expensive but still the picture quality is marginal.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

If DISH really wants this service to succeed they will have to offer a MUCH better selection of movies. As it stands now the service is a waste of hard drive space and I would prefer to have that space (100 GBs on the 622) available to record what *I* want to record.


----------



## Oompah (Feb 8, 2006)

Don't have a 622 yet, but I just lost several hours out of the scant few I have on my 501 to the newly added VoD "feature". I'm hacked off! I've only watched 1 or maybe 2 PPVs in about 8 years.

They've got more important things to fix on the 501 than adding this crud. I want my smooth 4X playback back (it used to be smooth, now it's jumpy) - bah!

If (when) I get a 622, I don't intend on using VoD there, either.

Bah! Humbug!


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

To expensive to pay a dollar more for the same thing I can get from the guide . I don't want to watch old movies for 2.99 when I can watch them from channels like Encore which I already pay for. Totally a waste of space on the harddrive to me.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Ok guys. Already removed one post. Remember we are in the support forums and they do have different rules. If you dont' remember them, they are just like the 942, and 921, and 811 forum rules and they are posted above.


----------



## liferules (Aug 14, 2005)

I agree, its pretty useless. IIRC you only get to "rent" it for 24 hours regardless of whether you actually watch it or not. How odd is that? That's one of the niceties of PPV...you can save it and watch it later, or even rewatch it...


----------



## abricko (Mar 1, 2006)

if dish would send those movies as Anamorphic SD i'd probably rent them, but i'd rather rent / watch a DVD at least I get proper framing w/o having to zoom


----------



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

Select Dish on Demand, option 2 for movies. System hard locked. Can't say I'll be trying it anytime soon.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

Dish should really use this VOD feature for free movies and original series, like the cable companies do. Glad I left Comcast, but I do miss being able to pull up episodes of the Sopranos, Rome etc. for free On Demand. I doubt Dish will make much money off VOD, they may as well use it to better position themselves competitively in relation to Cable. Really, 4.99 for a movie I could easily DVR off a regular PPV for less money? Doesn't make sense.


----------



## Sukey (Feb 13, 2006)

I would like to see HBO etc on demand, like Comcast has, it is really neat. I know you can do the same thing with DVR, but I have a friend that has it, and I like it. As far as movies, PPV is fine. I don't see a reason to have movies on demand unless they are going to have a huge library some day. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## jrb531 (May 29, 2004)

James Long said:


> Now that many folks have had a chance to get comfortable with their 622's I have a simple question. Is anyone using the "Movies on Demand" feature (pre-downloaded movies)? Please respond to the poll.


I was shocked that they want to charge $5 for movies that have been out for awhile.

If you are going to charge me $5 for a movie it damn well better be a just released movie. For older movies I "might" watch them if the price was $2-3 otherwise a walk to the local video store with the larger selection makes more sense or a subscription to Netflix or Blockbuster online for $15 a month.

-JB


----------



## Carbo (Mar 24, 2006)

They all dropped the ball on HD PPV, they could have made money the last couple of yrs, but know that HD-dvd and Blue ray are around the corner I would not rent from them at all.


----------



## Cokeswigga (Jan 25, 2005)

I too would rather have more DVR space than have VOD


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

Carbo said:


> They all dropped the ball on HD PPV, they could have made money the last couple of yrs, but know that HD-dvd and Blue ray are around the corner I would not rent from them at all.


Hope Netflix is quick to carry HD-DVD/BlueRay.


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

DVDDAD said:


> What he said, but I think he meant HD movies. Why would I pay extra for pre loaded SD 4x3 movies, when DVD's look better? I also don't use Dish PPV for the same reason.


HD movies are OAR on Dish, I meant OAR SD movies for 16X9 TVs. Letterboxed movies are OAR for 4X3 sets................"and an elephant is faithful 100%."


----------



## zlensman (Jan 15, 2006)

None for me, thanks. Dish VOD, in it's current incarnation, is a waste of my HD space. The selection is small (and lame), there's no HD and no TV shows.

I would pay the rental fee (once) if they would give me back my HD space. 



LtMunst said:


> Hope Netflix is quick to carry HD-DVD/BlueRay.


I recently cancelled Netflix -- I have HD now -- but, you could setup your account for HD-DVD rentals even before I left. Go to "Your Account" to do this. They may not actually allow you to rent titles yet, but you can be sure they will be quick to do so. You can google up a number of articles that discuss it.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

Are the VOD old titles that can be bought for $9.00 at walgreen???


----------



## tm22721 (Nov 8, 2002)

Why would you want Movies on Demand when you can build a low cost multi-terrabyte web server with 100 Mbps SAMBA access for less than $1K ?


----------



## Presence (Mar 14, 2004)

I agree that the cable companies are _finally_ starting to outstrip Dish with services like HBO On Demand, other stations On Demand, HD locals, DVRs, etc. If every one of the channels offered by my local cable company was carried digitally instead of that whole "analog tier, digital tier" thing, I would switch without even thinking about it.


----------



## voripteth (Oct 25, 2005)

Wow! I wonder if Dish is reading this poll?

Certainly their current implementation of Dish on Demand leaves much to be desired. Combine old movies we've probably already have seen with high cost and you get... NO CUSTOMERS!

If this has any chance to work they would have to reduce the cost of viewing to 99 cents and not a penny more. At that price I might be curious enough to view a movie on ocassion but certainly don't expect it to replace PPV!


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

voripteth said:


> Wow! I wonder if Dish is reading this poll?
> 
> Certainly their current implementation of Dish on Demand leaves much to be desired. Combine old movies we've probably already have seen with high cost and you get... NO CUSTOMERS!
> 
> If this has any chance to work they would have to reduce the cost of viewing to 99 cents and not a penny more. At that price I might be curious enough to view a movie on ocassion but certainly don't expect it to replace PPV!


I agree with you 100%. Why in the world would anyone pay so much to watch an old SD movie. I might at .99 if it was one I haven't seen and it looked interesting but I doubt that even that would happen very often.

I quit watching PPV movies when they upped the price and am considering dropping Showtime since they don't have much in the way of good movies anymore.

I would go back to PPV again if the price was $.99 or $1.99 but wouldn't consider it anymore at $ 2.99 as Netflix fills the movie void very nicely here in our home.
My only problem is some of the 'stupid' movies she (my wife) orders through them.:sure:

Brian


----------



## hdaddikt (Jul 2, 2005)

Grandude said:


> I agree with you 100%. Why in the world would anyone pay so much to watch an old SD movie. I might at .99 if it was one I haven't seen and it looked interesting but I doubt that even that would happen very often.
> 
> I quit watching PPV movies when they upped the price and am considering dropping Showtime since they don't have much in the way of good movies anymore.
> 
> ...


First choice in movies, is Netflix. Understandbly, I can not enjoy HD movies this way, but I am not restricted as far as how long I can keep viewing the movie either.
When HD players and movies are widely available, it can only get better.


----------



## liferules (Aug 14, 2005)

hdaddikt said:


> First choice in movies, is Netflix.


I did the Netflix thing years ago but was one of the ones they considered a "high user" (8-9 movies per month) and thus they started stalling on me. I had to report movies as lost to get them to send me another, then they stopped allowing me to report movies as lost unless over 10 days after being sent. The end point, I cancelled my subscription as they didn't stand up to their promise of unlimited movies.

Honestly, though, I don't miss it that much as I was beginning to rent movies just because I felt I had to (I was paying them money) but didn't really want to see the movies or have the time. After a year or 2, you pretty much catch up on the movies you wanted to watch. I guess maybe the TV series are more interesting also, either way, I don't crave rentals as much.

These days, I just do the HD PPV whenever a good movie comes on it, otherwise, I enjoy the broadcast shows as there's such a variety out there...


----------

